# How can I move a bumblebee nest?



## vajerzy (Feb 5, 2008)

A friend of mine has a bumblebee nest in his newspaper box- which is underneath his mailbox. It is one piece construction. A Carolina Wren made a nest in there and the bumblebees moved in and established themselves.

The bumblebees are becoming a hazard to the mail carrier and the people getting the mail. My friend doesn't want to destroy the nest- but move it if possible.

Do you have any suggestions on what to do?

Thanks for reading-

Mike


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

I moved one a few weeks ago and they are doing well. They had built their nest in a hard hat that also had a wrens nest in it. I needed to use the hard hat, so i moved them into a honeybee package shipping box.
I stuffed it with wheat straw and some moss, but left an open area where the can of syrup would go. At dusk after all the foragers were in I carefully moved the nest into the box. They were really buzzing! I placed it by the wood pile, and put some small pieces of plywood and firewood around it to provide shelter from rain and sun.


----------



## vajerzy (Feb 5, 2008)

Thanks for responding- I have a few package boxes that I can use- Did you have any issues with them trying to sting you? I have a full Dadant suit- I wonder whether that would be adequate protection from stings. Did you smoke them at all?

Mike


----------



## AllFloridaBee (Sep 25, 2007)

I wear 2 suits when dealing with YJ's and Bumble bees.


----------



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

vajerzy said:


> Did you have any issues with them trying to sting you? Did you smoke them at all?
> 
> Mike


They are very defensive of their hives, so I did wear a suit. Also keep in mind that they can repeat sting as they don't the barbs that cause honeybees to loose their stinger.

I did not use any smoke as I felt it would do little good with bumblebees.


----------

